

Karmalytics – Free tier terminated - Sami_Lehtinen

In order to continue growing at a sustainable pace, we&#x27;ve decided to shut down the free tier of Karmalytics. I understand this may be inconveniencing to some users who have come to rely on this service.<p>If you&#x27;d like to upgrade to our basic package for $12&#x2F;mo you can do so from the Account page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;karmalytics.co&#x2F;app&#x2F;account). To keep your sevice intact, we recommend you upgrade by the end of the week.<p>We&#x27;ll be sending a few more reminders before shutting the free tier down. If you&#x27;d like to opt out of those reminders you can use the unsubscribe link at the bottom of this or subsequent emails. If you have any questions or concerns, simply reply to this email.
======
aakilfernandes
Founder here. Thanks for posting.

Karmalytics was my first SaaS project and I learned a lot along the way, from
both a technical and marketing point of view.

I think freemium was the wrong route to go here from the start. I ended up
giving away 95% of the value and trying to monetize the other 5%. Maybe you
can get away with that if you have a VC behind you, but its really hard for a
solo founder to pull off.

To my current users, I apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you for trying
us out and providing invaluable feedback as we grew.

Cheers, Aakil

~~~
cat9
Freemium is the wrong route far more often than not, and I'm only going to
cheer you on for making the decision which lets you continue to develop a
stable business around your services.

It sucks to have to change your stance after the fact. There will probably be
vocal opposition to doing so. But your odds of still being in business three
years from now just shot up.

